# This sort of thing never happens to me...



## Lucretia (Mar 1, 2013)

and I'm feeling a little giddy right now. Been spending a little time on the Goodwill auction site (for those of you not familiar with Goodwill, they're a charitable organization. People donate stuff and they sell it to raise money.) My mom passed away last year, and my sisters went in and stole everything they could out of the house, so I've been trying to replace keepsakes and memories. A lot of older items get donated when family members pass away, so Goodwill is a good place to look for things that your parent & grandparents had. So looking around at some crystal pieces, I spotted something interesting. A crystal vase...marked, they couldn't read the marking, but included a photo. Well, hot dog, I can read that marking! Jumped in on the auction, and paid $20 plus shipping for the vase. Got it today and cleaned it up--and it's perfect. So now I've got an $800 Orrefors vase in perfect condition sitting in the middle of my dining room table. :eek2: Haven't stopped laughing yet. (Probably will hear a big crash tonite when the cat knocks it off the table.)


----------



## don (Mar 1, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## Lucretia (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks! Between getting the vase and snaking a hairball out of the shower drain so that the water no longer laps gently at my ankles, it's been a great day!


----------



## Zwiefel (Mar 1, 2013)

Lucretia said:


> Thanks! Between getting the vase and snaking a hairball out of the shower drain so that the water no longer laps gently at my ankles, it's been a great day!



Heh....the joys of being a settled adult, eh? I totally get it.


----------



## Customfan (Mar 1, 2013)

Cool! Glad to hear... Every once in a while an unexpected PLUS happens and it makes everything worth while!


----------



## cclin (Mar 1, 2013)

before your cat knocks the Orrefors vase off...you better sell it & buy a new knife


----------



## Duckfat (Mar 2, 2013)

Well congrats and I got a very good laugh out of your post. My wife used to have a large Waterford vase. I cut fresh lilacs and put the vase on the fireplace mantle. We woke up to a crash the following morning and found Mr.Whisker biscuit rolling in the Lilacs. Turns out my little buddy likes nachos......and Lilacs! :lol2:


----------



## 77kath (Mar 2, 2013)

Even better if it were from your mother's house!


----------



## franzb69 (Mar 2, 2013)

almost looks like a way to make some money as well.... looking for stuff people consider as junk and selling them =D

grats on the great find!


----------



## Burl Source (Mar 6, 2013)

Looks to me like you saved about $750.
So.....take that money and buy your self a new knife.
With what you saved it is like getting the knife for free.
There is really no way you can afford not to.


----------

